# 2014 Fertilizer $ Tips



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tips, facts and thoughts on fertilizer for 2014.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/5_fertilizer_profit_tips_for_2014_NAA_Jeanne_Bernick/


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Got #3 taken care of. Just put in 27,000 turkeys on Thursday.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Got some #3 done also.Traded cornstalks for 3,000 ton of cattle poo.

Grid sampled also.Limed as required and got P,K,sulfer and Zink in balance.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

How are you hauling and spreading the cattle manure Cy?

Regards, Mike

Don't forget the micros....some are prohibitive if you don't own the land.

http://www.agriculture.com/crops/corn/production/micronutrient-checkup_137-ar35635


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> How are you hauling and spreading the cattle manure Cy?
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> ...


They do the spreading with truck mounted spreaders with vertical beaters.I think they are 700 bu spreaders.That farm is located across the road from his feedlot.He needs the bedding and also needs a place to haul poo.Also needs the land for Manure Management Plan.Win,Win for both of us!!

Spreader truck is similar to this one.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7547879


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow that's a impressive spreading truck. That's great that you can work out your amendments like that....that's just really convienant.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> Got some #3 done also.Traded cornstalks for 3,000 ton of cattle poo.
> 
> Grid sampled also.Limed as required and got P,K,sulfer and Zink in balance.


How many bales and acres of stalks?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> How many bales and acres of stalks?


300 acres of stalks.About 5-5x6 bales per acre.This yr some of it was harvested as silage.So extra poo will be applied to those acres.

Manure is applied at 10 ton per acre.

They bale 8-10,000 bales of stalks for bedding per yr.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> They do the spreading with truck mounted spreaders with vertical beaters.I think they are 700 bu spreaders.That farm is located across the road from his feedlot.He needs the bedding and also needs a place to haul poo.Also needs the land for Manure Management Plan.Win,Win for both of us!!
> 
> Spreader truck is similar to this one.
> 
> http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=7547879


What they run for tires on those trucks? duals yet on the rears or super singles?

We have a guy in the area that's offered to haul chicken litter in and spread it, problem is the same reason we do all our own fertilizer spreading and spraying, other people don't seem to understand the concept of just because you can get across it don't mean you should. Ain't about to risk somebody else undoing years of no-till by rutting it up.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> What they run for tires on those trucks? duals yet on the rears or super singles?
> 
> We have a guy in the area that's offered to haul chicken litter in and spread it, problem is the same reason we do all our own fertilizer spreading and spraying, other people don't seem to understand the concept of just because you can get across it don't mean you should. Ain't about to risk somebody else undoing years of no-till by rutting it up.


They are running the super singles.Yes there is compaction .Most of the manure is hauled in the fall.Then it is disk ripped about 14" deep.Some gets hauled in the winter.

Probably a notillers nightmare!!

There s a large egg producer here runs spreader trucks with floater tires.Look like a lime spreader truck.Think they apply 2 ton of chicken poo per acre???


----------

